# Double grander blue marlin... ?



## bluemarlin (Jan 24, 2013)

A Tonner! This fish was caught using a hydraulic reel by a commercial fisherman off of Okinawa in the late 90's. The scale was a U.S. 1 ton scale and it was buried. There are a few more pictures floating around that show this fish's true mass.

2,000 + pounders are out there.


----------



## Sharkie (Jan 24, 2013)

wow. i can't imagine a grander, much less a tonner!!! that's awesome


----------



## Gordon (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, that Marlin must be 18 - 20ft from tail to the end of it's snout


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 8, 2013)

Another classic pic. Not sure of the weight but she's Big.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Feb 21, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> Another classic pic. Not sure of the weight but she's Big.



Big?! Talk about an understatement! I think the next picture is one with the bow sticking straight up and the rest of the boat underwater


----------



## ssiredfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome fish, makes me gratious they are "no take" for GA at least......


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> Another classic pic. Not sure of the weight but she's Big.



Hahaha  this picture!


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 25, 2013)

xxl


----------



## jdgator (Feb 25, 2013)

How long does it take a marlin to reach 1000 lbs? 15 or 20 years? I've heard they live up to 30 years in the wild.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 28, 2013)

Another non IGFA legal fish... With it's stocky body and peck fin like it looks, I believe this one is a black marlin.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 28, 2013)

this is My favorite marlin pic, not a giant marlin but the shark is supposed to be over 20', 

I would not want to be that camara man!!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 5, 2013)

-


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 7, 2013)

IFGA Record
1,560-Pound Black Marlin
Alfred Glassell Jr. caught this enormous black marlin on Aug. 4,1953, off Cabo Blanco, Peru. The marlin weighed 1,560 pounds, bit on a mackerel, and took 1 hour, 45 minutes to boat.


----------



## hartwellcat (Mar 7, 2013)

Is the meat any good on a fish that big. If so can you sell it.me and everyone I know could not eat that much fish before it went bad. Guess I'm just wondering what happens to all the big marlin you see hanging up.


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 7, 2013)

hartwellcat said:


> Is the meat any good on a fish that big. If so can you sell it.me and everyone I know could not eat that much fish before it went bad. Guess I'm just wondering what happens to all the big marlin you see hanging up.



No one could or would want to eat that much of anything.

You would be hard pressed to find marlin or sailfish hanging anymore... They are few and far between. Only a few tournaments are kill tournaments. The fish that do end up at the dock are "usually" distributed among the locals...

Really this could be looked at like leaving the biggest buck you've ever seen-heard of-or shot, over night because you can't find him. Or, shooting a turkey in the breast with a 15"+ beard....  What this thread is pointing toward is a world record fish. The needle in the haystack. 
Fish your whole life and you most likely won't even get in a position to kill a big marlin. And if you go out and kill a 600 pounder it better be because of a tournament and the side bet makes you... Otherwise prepare for the wrath of the dock and snowball to follow. Let alone Karma.

Killing billfish is a thing of the past. Respect all of them and fish for the big one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, those are some whopper oversized marlins.


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 11, 2013)

Commercial fishermen off Venezuela with a 1,500.


----------



## d-a (Mar 12, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> Killing billfish is a thing of the past. Respect all of them and fish for the big one.



This is an everyday occurance outside of the US. It was also caught at one of the locations you've mentioned on Sunday. 







d-a


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 12, 2013)

d-a said:


> This is an everyday occurance outside of the US. It was also caught at one of the locations you've mentioned on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankfully Americans don't treat the billfish like many of the third world countries.


----------



## d-a (Mar 12, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> Thankfully Americans don't treat the billfish like many of the third world countries.



It wasn't a third world country either. 

d-a


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 12, 2013)

d-a, Can you add something useful to any of my threads? 
I speak from experience because I've been there and done it.


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Mar 12, 2013)

"In Hawaii we have two kinds of marlin.....the kind we eat and the kind that break the leader"........Bomboy


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 12, 2013)

Capt Adam Peeples said:


> "In Hawaii we have two kinds of marlin.....the kind we eat and the kind that break the leader"........Bomboy




Gotta love Bomboy Llanes !
He makes some awesome lures too. Here is one of his that blue marlin are addicted to.


----------



## d-a (Mar 12, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> d-a, Can you add something useful to any of my threads?
> I speak from experience because I've been there and done it.



I can but you wouldn't like what I say. 

It's due to the fact that you speak from experience (as you claim) that this statement is sickening. 


bluemarlin said:


> Fish your whole life and you most likely won't even get in a position to kill a big marlin. And if you go out and kill a 600 pounder it better be because of a tournament and the side bet makes you...




I find it quite hypocritical that your in favor of killing only large marlins due to there monetary value, but I can't kill one to feed my family. Don't the largest marlins produce the most eggs? How does that help conservation?


You should take your conservationists approach to deer hunters too. Tell them they can buy all there gear, go as much as they (at a minimum of a $1000 each day) want but can only harvest a 200+ inch buck( a grander is equal to one ). Tell me how that will turn out for you. 


The elletist few still trying to tell the masses how they should live. Even when my HMS permit allows retention of most all billfish. 

Here is my guidelines before I kill something on my boat.
1: is it legal to do so.
2: is it going to be wasted?
3: do I feel like messing with it. 

d-a


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't understand what you're talking about...Obviously once again you've taken my posts and twisted them. Furthermore, you can do what ever you want. I could careless.
and don’t flatter yourself... Anyone can make a drag sing catching tuna.. Talk to me about billfish. Any flavor. I’ve met guys like you my entire life. 
Have you ever left the dock and 8 days later arrive at your destination island to fish? What about behind the wheel for 50 hours nonstop to Bermuda loaded with fuel plus 500 gallons extra in the cockpit just to get there...? 
Drop the continued warrantless remarks toward me in the saltwater forum. Or better yet, lets compare fishing resumes and stamps in our passports. 

Then I’ll have respect for your comments Doug.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> I don't understand what you're talking about...Obviously once again you've taken my posts and twisted them. Furthermore, you can do what ever you want. I could careless.
> and don’t flatter yourself... Anyone can make a drag sing catching tuna.. Talk to me about billfish. Any flavor. I’ve met guys like you my entire life.
> Have you ever left the dock and 8 days later arrive at your destination island to fish? What about behind the wheel for 50 hours nonstop to Bermuda loaded with fuel plus 500 gallons extra in the cockpit just to get there...?
> Drop the continued warrantless remarks toward me in the saltwater forum. Or better yet, lets compare fishing resumes and stamps in our passports.
> ...




If you truly don't understand then that's fine.

You've never met me or anyone like me so that's fine too.

And it looks like its all about the social status to you. That's fine as well but don't hide that behind conservation when your only goal is to kill a marlin for money, but frown on the guys killing one to eat. Especially when there is no daily limit on marlin, only a size limit. Clear sign that there not in a overfished status.

I'm sure your blue passport has more countries in it than mine, but most of my travel is done on a brown passport( I'm out of country on it now)  and there is no way you have been as many places that I have. 

Anyway have a good day and keep making yourself feel better. 

d-a


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey look mine's bigger.
No it's not. Mine's bigger.
Hey I know, let's ask Mikey.
Penis size comparison, really?
Who cares as long as it's legal?


----------

